# Can you recommend me a pizza recipe?



## agp (Jun 1, 2012)

Can anyone recommend me a pizza recipe? Preferably a pizza that can be eaten when cold. Preferably New Yalk style pizza. Thanks!


----------



## adletson (Jun 1, 2012)

Do you have any baking background? Pizza, in my experience, can be as in depth or simple as you are willing to make it. Some things it would help to know to recommend a recipe:

Do you plan on using commercial yeast or a starter?
Do you plan to hand knead or use a mixer?


----------



## Namaxy (Jun 1, 2012)

Also - pizza oven? Grill? Baking stone in home oven?

One of my favorite combinations is carmelized red onions, capers, kalamata olives with a little cheese. I do this in a scorching wood fired oven where it crisps and bubbles in a very rustic style - I've tried it a regular oven and it doesn't translate nearly as well.


----------



## mhlee (Jun 1, 2012)

I highly recommend looking at Slice on Serious Eats. Search for the "Pizza Lab" (IIRC); there should be a recipe for no knead pizza dough. It takes time, but it works extremely well. If you don't have a great oven, they have a recipe for a skillet/broiler method.


----------



## agp (Jun 1, 2012)

adletson said:


> Do you have any baking background? Pizza, in my experience, can be as in depth or simple as you are willing to make it. Some things it would help to know to recommend a recipe:
> 
> Do you plan on using commercial yeast or a starter?
> Do you plan to hand knead or use a mixer?



I have made pizza before quite a few times and they turned out well. But I never tried thin-crusted NY style pizza. I know a bit about baking/yeast/etc. And no mixer, everything will be done by hand.




Namaxy said:


> Also - pizza oven? Grill? Baking stone in home oven?
> 
> One of my favorite combinations is carmelized red onions, capers, kalamata olives with a little cheese. I do this in a scorching wood fired oven where it crisps and bubbles in a very rustic style - I've tried it a regular oven and it doesn't translate nearly as well.



I plan to use a regular oven. I don't have anything fancy, but I do pizza stones.



mhlee said:


> I highly recommend looking at Slice on Serious Eats. Search for the "Pizza Lab" (IIRC); there should be a recipe for no knead pizza dough. It takes time, but it works extremely well. If you don't have a great oven, they have a recipe for a skillet/broiler method.



This?
http://slice.seriouseats.com/


----------



## sw2geeks (Jun 1, 2012)

I did a step-by-step pizza last year.







The recipe is in the slideshow here.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jun 1, 2012)

do you want to do sourdough crusts, or use instant yeast?


----------



## wenus2 (Jun 1, 2012)

lots of good info on Forno Bravo: http://www.fornobravo.com/pizza/index.html


----------



## mhlee (Jun 2, 2012)

agp said:


> I have made pizza before quite a few times and they turned out well. But I never tried thin-crusted NY style pizza. I know a bit about baking/yeast/etc. And no mixer, everything will be done by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup. Look here: http://slice.seriouseats.com/recipes/


----------



## agp (Jun 2, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> do you want to do sourdough crusts, or use instant yeast?



Either or, I usually use instant yeast in the past.



wenus2 said:


> lots of good info on Forno Bravo: http://www.fornobravo.com/pizza/index.html



Will check it out, thank you!



mhlee said:


> Yup. Look here: http://slice.seriouseats.com/recipes/



Gonna try out one of these this weekend while the weather is relatively cool. Thanks!


----------



## Craig (Jun 5, 2012)

We had a pretty good thread on this a while ago, you might want to check it out: http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/534-Pizza-sauce-dough-recipes

I used and liked the government recipe SpikeC provided.


----------



## mhlee (Jun 8, 2012)

Late night pizza experiment -

First batch of No Knead Pizza Dough from Jim Lahey's most recent recipe on Serious Eats, salt increased (70% Hydration, 500 grams Trader Joe's AP Flour, 350 grams water, 1/4 tsp active yeast, 2 tsp salt - 24 hour room temperature rise, portioned, then an additional 3 days in the refrigerator), homemade tomato sauce (last year's home grown tomatoes, cooked whole in the skin, passed through a food mill and frozen, touch of salt, olive oil, black pepper and sugar to balance the high acidity in the sauce), Fra' Mani Sopressata and Angelo & Franco fresh mozzarella.





I heated up the pizza stone in a 500 degree oven on the second highest rack height, then turned on the broiler for 5 minutes to further heat the stone. Pizza cooked for approximately 8 minutes. 

Stone needed to be heated a little more with the broiler, but a good tasting dough, could be a little more crunchy with a little more rise (a second batch with the stone heated for 10 minutes under the broiler had a better rise), but all in all, a good result. The mozzarella is not salty at all. The sopressata is excellent.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, that looks absolutely fantastic. I am going to have to go digging around for my pizza stone.


----------



## ncowan (Jun 18, 2012)

Try a generic recipe, like from cooks illustrated. Except substitute the yeast. Make a Italian red grape biga (starter). Grapes are a magnet for wild yeast, thats why they ferment into wine when you keave them out. Take some organic red grapes, mash them with flour and water. Feed for four days, no more, no less. You will have a the best thin crust pizza. Another tip is Proof for 36 hours, then there is no need for kneading.


----------



## RiffRaff (Jun 18, 2012)

The main improvement over most published recipes (In My Humble Opinion), is to mix standard white flour with semolina (in a 1:1 or 1:2 ratio) and then, after letting the dough rise at room temperature for about an hour, refrigerate it over night or for up to 36 hours, in order to develop flavor. If you must use the dough right away then AVOID salt for the first rise and you'll get a much quicker and higher inflation. Add salt later to taste. This last tip comes from Cooks Illustrated. The first tip is well-known but can be found in one of the best books on baking from the King Arthur Flour Company--you can Google the company name and find the book.


----------



## aurohyd123 (Jun 23, 2012)

hey you can checkout in you tube there are many pizza recipes like cabbage pizza and Mexican pizza


----------



## Dieter01 (Jun 24, 2012)

I am building a large, wood fired brick/stone oven. Recommended recipes?


----------



## tgraypots (Jun 24, 2012)

The Dough
5 cups unbleached bread flour (I use a locally ground, organic all-purpose) 
1 1/4 tsp. of active dry yeast
2 tbs. olive oil
1 3/4 cups water (room temperature) or warm beer!
1 tbs. honey or sugar
2 tsp. salt
Makes 4 - 10 oz. balls

This is my go-to pizza dough recipe, swiped from Peter Reinhardt's "American Pie." I have used it in my oven on a kiln shelf at 550, on my grill at around 700, and in my wood burning oven at over 1000F. Mix it up until it feels right, cut in to 4 pieces, cloak them, roll each in a bowl with olive oil and bag them. Leave at room temp for 15 minutes then refrigerate for a day or 2 or freeze for later use. Hope this helps.


----------



## markk (Jun 24, 2012)

pizzamaking.com has dough tools available that make it very easy to experiment with different recipes. also there are lots of recipes there and methods for making any style pizza you could want.
I have found that a cold ferment of the dough of at least 24hrs and preferably 48hrs gives the best flavor in the dough.


----------



## barbarajones444 (Jul 12, 2012)

If pizza base is ready then you just need to add stuff whichever you like with cheese and bake it your pizza will get ready within few min.


----------



## chris9998 (Apr 26, 2019)

Two days ago, i tried Ai Frutti Di Mare Pizza*.*
I really enjoyed this recipe. To make this recipe, i used ilFornino Wood fired pizza oven.
I personally recommend this recipe to you.


----------



## MarcelNL (May 7, 2019)

markk said:


> pizzamaking.com has dough tools available that make it very easy to experiment with different recipes. also there are lots of recipes there and methods for making any style pizza you could want.
> I have found that a cold ferment of the dough of at least 24hrs and preferably 48hrs gives the best flavor in the dough.



I second the slow cold fermenting, 48 hours is my favorite (but takes some planning to do), also advise to use Caputo 00 flour. Am using a dedicated electric pizza oven that gets incredibly hot, building a clay wood oven outside.


----------



## TheNewMexican (May 11, 2019)

Our big thing is to grill pizza. What we do different is to use the grill (400-450F) to first lightly toast the rolled dough circle on one side then flip it and remove on a pizza peel. Add the sauce and fixings on the toasted side (favorites are alfredo sauce / basil / chicken or supreme style). Put it back on the grill till ingredients are cooked or cheese melted. It's the bomb!

Many people don't grill pizza because they can't get it to cook through without either burning it or having soggy pizza. The toast and flip is key. No pizza stone needed.

Pizza this way is great as leftover served cold or re-warmed!


----------



## DamageInc (May 12, 2019)

This thread is so old that OP probably isn't even alive any more.


----------



## chris9998 (May 29, 2019)

You can go through ilFornino pizza recipes, I am sure you would like it.


----------



## chris9998 (Jun 25, 2019)

adletson said:


> Do you have any baking background? Pizza, in my experience, can be as in depth or simple as you are willing to make it. Some things it would help to know to recommend a recipe:
> 
> Do you plan on using commercial yeast or a starter?
> Do you plan to hand knead or use a mixer?



Yes, I have already setup outdoor kitchen with ilfornino portable wood fired oven. Now just we are looking for good recipes for cooking


----------



## lowercasebill (Jun 25, 2019)

Get elements of pizza by ken forkish.
Great and easy to follow recipes. Explains hydration. Most pizza recipes are for 450-500. Degrees hydration changes when you are at 800-1000.
Mastering pizza by marc vetri is good as well. Get a silicone dough bag from amazon. Leave the kitchen aid in the cupboard and no hand kneading. Put the bag on the floor and step on it the way the japanese make udon.


----------

